# [Noyau] Recherche d'un tutoriel kernel

## 22decembre

Quelqu'un connaitrait-il un endroit où on apprendrait à configurer vraiment la compil du noyau ?

Certes le noyau vient avec une config préétablie, mais connaître les options permettrait d'optimiser davantage le bordel et d'être plus sûr de son coup...

En bref, je cherche un tutoriel sur le noyau, en français de préférence.

----------

## xaviermiller

http://www.kernel-seeds.org/

```
emerge -av app-doc/linux-kernel-in-a-nutshell
```

----------

## d2_racing

Bien sûr : http://gentoo-quebec.org/wiki/index.php/Guide_de_configuration_du_noyau

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, désolé, j'aurais du mentionner Gentoo Québec (faudrait que j'y mette les pieds un jour ou l'autre  :Wink: )

Et LEA Linux : http://www.lea-linux.org/

----------

## xaviermiller

Pour info, un script d'auto-configuration est présent récemment dans les sources : make localmodconfig ou quelque chose du genre...

----------

## geekounet

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

